# Spiel der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr



## Leinetiger (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das neue Grand Canyon SLX 29 Rad.

Jetzt fällt mir auf, was mir schon bei einem alten Grand Canyon AL aufgefallen ist, dass die Sattelstütze größeres Spiel im Rohr hat als ich es von anderen Rahmen kenne.
Stecke ich die Stütze lose in den Rahmen, kann ich sie spürbar hin und her wackeln, egal wie tief sie steckt.

Wenn ich die Klemme festziehe hält sie einwandfrei und es gibt keine Probleme.

Die Stütze ist 30,9mm und ich messe das Rohr mit 30,91 und 30,89 mit einem Messschieber.
Die Öffnung vom Rohr an der Klemme liegt bei ca. 31,20mm. tiefer kann ich nicht messen, allerdings ist dieser Wert ja nicht sehr aussagekräftig...

Ich habe die Iridium SL und eine WCS Alu Stütze probiert.

Ist das Spiel schon mehreren aufgefallen?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2013)

Das Sitzrohr ist oben an der Klemme enger als 5cm weiter drin (ganz unten wird es wieder enger).
Das ist mir schon bei einigen Canyonrahmen aufgefallen. Prüfe es mal mit einer 31.2 Stütze.

Wenn die Stütze bei normal angezogener Klemme nicht wackelt oder rutscht, ist es ja kein Problem. 
Wenn sie es doch tut, ist die Stütze definitiv zu dünn für das Sitzrohr. Dann musst du ggfs. eine 31.2 nehmen - damit die aber komplett versenkt werden kann. muss man das Sitzrohr von Hand neu aufreiben lassen. 
Das ist dann ein Garantiefall (wurde bei meinem Rahmen damals incl. neuer Stütze von Canyon ohne Murren gemacht).

Ursache ist vermutlich ungenaues Arbeiten beim Rahmenhersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (21. Februar 2013)

Meins hatte das Problem auch, scheint wohl auch bei anderen im Netz so zu sein, wenn man sich umhört.  Das riecht ja wirklich stark nach Produktionsfehler. Auf Dauer sicher klemmen kann man so keine Sattelstütze. Eigentlich kann man die Rahmen wegwerfen oder eine Hülse für 27,2er Stützen irgendwie einkleben, ist aber bestimmmt nicht einfach, da das Rohr ja nach unten breiter wird.


----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2013)

Männer, solange sie klemmt und nicht knarzt ist das ganz weit weg von einem Produktionsfehler. Macht euch keinen Kopf!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Februar 2013)

So dramatisch sehe ich das jetzt auch nicht. Solange es noch richtig klemmt und die stütze nicht rutscht, sollte es passen.

Wenn der Rahmen dort reißt, ist es ja ein Garantiefall. 5 Jahre haben wir ja 

Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem


----------



## Leinetiger (8. März 2013)

Mein Rahmen geht heute zurück 
Selbst bei ganz fest angezogener Klemme kann ich die Stütze bewegen.
Ohne Paste rutscht sie direkt in den Rahmen durch.
Iridium. Wcs und sogar die P6 hiflex.

Ich hoffe nur, sollte er getauscht werden, muss ich nicht so lange warten wie die aktuellen Lieferzeiten sind....


----------



## stanleydobson (8. März 2013)

An meinem neuen al+ 7.0 ist es auch etwas zu beweglich

Wenn ich die reverb benutzt verschiebe ich oft den sattel nach links oder rechts :/
Auch habe ich das gefühl dass die sattelstütze mit der zeit nach unten rutscht weil ich mir doch relativ "oft" die höhe nachjustiere


----------



## terryx (8. März 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen geht heute zurück
> Selbst bei ganz fest angezogener Klemme kann ich die Stütze bewegen.
> Ohne Paste rutscht sie direkt in den Rahmen durch.
> Iridium. Wcs und sogar die P6 hiflex.
> ...




Es scheint dann tatsächlich gewisse Schwankungsbreiten im Produktionsprozess gegeben zu haben. Bei meinem ist alles ok (habe eine Ritchey-Carbonstütze nachgerüstet), bei Verwendung von Carbonpaste.


----------



## biketiger2 (9. März 2013)

Sollte aber auch ohne Carbonpaste ok sein, obwohl alle das immer anpreisen ist sie eigentlich nur ein Notbehelf, der zudem noch die Lackschicht auf dem Carbon angreift. Richtig konstruierte und gefertigte Teile klemmen auch ohne Paste sicher und das ist hier nicht der Fall !!!


----------



## Leinetiger (23. März 2013)

Rahmen wurde innerhalb einer Woche ausgetauscht  Super Service


----------



## duke999 (26. März 2013)

Ich brauch mal euren Rat, heute ist meine Kind Shock Supernatural Vario-Stütze mit 31,6 mm  Durchmesser eingetroffen. Ich habe einen Carbonrahmen mit 34,9  Sitzrohr-Durchmesser. Also lag auch schon eine Reduzierhülse bereit.
Alles montiert und festgestellt das ich leichtes Spiel habe.

Die KS erreicht die 31,6 mm geradeso, es ist eher eine Tendenz zu 31,5  mm zu messen. Das werden die wohl mit Toleranz begründen...?!

Meine original Carbonstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 35,0 mm und lässt sich straff montieren, also leichtes Übermaß.

Was soll ich tun, umtauschen oder so lassen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (27. März 2013)

Meine Stützen hatten immer leichtes Untermaß mit ca. 30,8. Das habe ich jetzt nochmal nachgemessen.

Es ist immer schwierig zu sagen was "leichtes Spiel" bedeutet... Bei meinem Canyon war das leichte Spiel doch zu groß. Jetzt ist es minimal und alles passt 100%

Mit Montagepaste und leicht angezogener Klemme sitzt die Stütze bewegungslos im Rahmen


----------



## duke999 (27. März 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Es ist immer schwierig zu sagen was "leichtes Spiel" bedeutet...



Spiel habe ich so 0,10 mm, fest bekommen werd ich die Sattelstütze ohne Problem. Aber dann entsteht wohl zu hohe Flächenpressung am Spannpunkt vom Rahmen wenn ich draufsitze?! Und da er aus Carbon ist und erst 1 Jahr alt... Ich wills nicht unbedingt riskieren.

Ich habe auch noch eine etwas kürzere Reduzierhülse hier und mit der ist das Spiel noch einen ticken größer.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre wohl noch eine Reduzierhülse, wieder von einem anderen Hersteller, zu bestellen und hoffen das die Wandstärke halt etwas höher ist.


----------



## frasuka (26. April 2013)

Guten Abend, 
bei meinem Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 kippelt die original Sattelstütze von hinten nach vorn und zurück, wenn ich am Sattel ordentlich ziehe und drücke.
Die Sattelstütze rutscht jedoch nicht, keinen Millimeter, in den Rahmen.
Das Bike ist gerade ca. 600 km gefahren.
Ich fahre weiter und beobachte....
Ansonsten bleibe ich ruhig und warte auf eure Kommentare.
Schöne Grüße
Frasuka


----------



## Leinetiger (26. April 2013)

Wenn ich richtig fest am sattel ruckel, spür ich auch dass sich die stütze leicht nach vorn und hinten bewegt. 
Bisher hatten alle stützen untermass,  der neue rahmen passt vom durchmesser 100%


----------



## frasuka (26. April 2013)

ich hatte bisher bei 2 Canyon's das (kleine) Problem, dass die Stützen immer ganz leicht gerutscht sind.
Alle paar Wochen musste ich die Stütze wieder neu justieren.
Beim neuen Carbon Canyon rutscht die Stütze wie geschrieben nicht, dafür wackelt sie leicht von vorn nach hinten...
Beim biken nicht zu merken.
Allerdings schwebt der Biker auch immer auf Wolke 7; so traumhaft fährt sich das Radl.
Tschüß


----------



## Leinetiger (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal 3 weitere Stützen getestet.
Bei allen war das Problem mit dem Wackeln.
Ich denke, dass das Rohr innen erwas breiter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (8. Mai 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nochmal 3 weitere Stützen getestet.
> Bei allen war das Problem mit dem Wackeln.
> 
> Gibt es hier im Forum bereits weitere Fälle dieser Art?
> ...


----------



## Leinetiger (8. Mai 2013)

Während der fahrt merke ich nichts.
Mein Rahmen wurde ja schon einmal getauscht.
Spiel haben bisher beide...


----------



## frasuka (8. Mai 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Während der fahrt merke ich nichts.
> Mein Rahmen wurde ja schon einmal getauscht.
> Spiel haben bisher beide...



Danke für die Info, beruhigt mich etwas, solange nichts rutscht und der Rahmen nicht leidet!? 
Ich bin nicht so pingelig mit meinem Bike, aber ich bleibe am Ball und würde mich freuen, wenn weitere konkrete Beispiele hier auftauchen sollten. (Wenn nicht, ist' s wohl ein Einzelfall) bei uns Beiden
Gruß
Frasuka


----------



## biketiger2 (8. Mai 2013)

Klar leidet der Rahmen! Die Stütze kann sich nur auf dem kleinen Bereich der Klemmung abstützen, und nicht wie normal auf 10 cm Länge:

WÄRE JA SCHÖN, WENN VON CANYON DA MAL JEMAND STELLUNG ZU NEHMEN WÜRDE!!!

Das Problem betrifft ja wohl JEDEN CF SLX 29 Rahmen, viele merken das wohl auch nicht.

PS: Einen Tipp für die Advokaten unter uns: Canyon zweimal die Chance auf Nachbesserung (= Rahmentausch) zu geben. Da diese warscheinlich erfoglos sein wird, hat man ja dann die Wahl auf u. A. auf Minderung, das wäre lohnenderweise die Rückgabe nur des Rahmens mit der Minderung des Kaufpreises entsprechend um 1699,- mit denen der Rahmen als Einzelteil angepreist wird. Da hätte man dann im Fall des 8.9 für 300 Euro schöne Teile zusammen! 
(Und für 1100 Euro bekommt man schon den Razorblade 29 Rahmen.....)


----------



## frasuka (9. Mai 2013)

Gibt es konkret noch weitere Fälle, an diesem Rahmen. Bitte hier melden.
Es geht nicht darum über Canyon zu meckern. Die machen einen geilen Job, jedoch gibt es hier ggf. einen Verarbeitungsfehler an meinem oder ggf. mehreren Rahmen (?).
Ich bringe mein Bike nur sehr ungern zu Canyon, da ich biken muss und nicht warten kann, bis der neue Rahmen wieder bei mir ist....
Aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht.....
Also meldet euch.
Frasuka


----------



## biketiger2 (15. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich warten noch alle auf eine *ehrliche Stellungnahme von Canyon! *Und nicht das übliche Gerede von Einzelfällen, es kommt nicht mal eben ein Rahmen so oder so aus der Form.


----------



## frasuka (15. Mai 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Eigentlich warten noch alle auf eine *ehrliche Stellungnahme von Canyon! *Und nicht das übliche Gerede von Einzelfällen, es kommt nicht mal eben ein Rahmen so oder so aus der Form.



Canyon wird sicherlich nicht im Forum auf diese Problemfälle reagieren; Bestimmt aber auf direkt Anfragen, welche per E-Mail, Post, etc. bei Canyon eingehen.
Hier kann man sich halt ein bissel informieren und die "guten" von den "schlechten" Informationen filtern.
Danach dann direkt zu Canyon (ggf. mit Wartezeit rechnen) und dann hilft Canyon zu 100% weiter.
Diese guten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Canyon gemacht!
Tschüß
Frasuka


----------



## der-det (26. Mai 2013)

frasuka schrieb:


> Canyon wird sicherlich nicht im Forum auf diese Problemfälle reagieren; Bestimmt aber auf direkt Anfragen, welche per E-Mail, Post, etc. bei Canyon eingehen.
> Hier kann man sich halt ein bissel informieren und die "guten" von den "schlechten" Informationen filtern.
> Danach dann direkt zu Canyon (ggf. mit Wartezeit rechnen) und dann hilft Canyon zu 100% weiter.
> Diese guten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Canyon gemacht!
> ...


Schreibt doch mal einen von der Canyon Crew an und bittet um Stellungnahme! 
Für die Betreuung des Forums ist canyon_verkauf verantwortlich.

lg, det


----------



## frasuka (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe Canyon auf dem Postweg ein Schreiben diesbezüglich zukommen lassen.
Vor einer Woche, ich habe bis jetzt nichts gehört.
Ich warte noch eine Woche und dann muss ich das ganze per Einschreiben wiederholen.
Mal sehen ob und wann jemand reagiert?
Einen schönen Abend.
Frasuka


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Mai 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Eigentlich warten noch alle auf eine *ehrliche Stellungnahme von Canyon! *Und nicht das übliche Gerede von Einzelfällen, es kommt nicht mal eben ein Rahmen so oder so aus der Form.



Norja, also mein Rahmen ist zumindestens nicht betroffen. Entweder ich habe unglaubliches Glück oder es sind doch Einzelfälle.

Zudem würde ich die Sache auch nicht überbewerten. Ob minimales Spiel oder nicht, die Sattelstütze wird nur an dem Bereich der Sattelklemme geklemmt. Man schlägt sie ja nicht wie ein Pressift Lager rein. Also solang beim Fahren kein klappern auftritt und sie nicht rutscht (bei angemessenem Drehmoment und Carbon Paste) sollte es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wie erwartet hat mir Canyon nach meinem Schreiben einenTausch des Rahmens angeboten.
Top Service.
Immer wieder sehr gerne und bei den Bikes sowieso.
MfG
Frasuka


----------



## Stiers (28. Mai 2013)

frasuka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie erwartet hat mir Canyon nach meinem Schreiben einenTausch des Rahmens angeboten.
> Top Service.
> Immer wieder sehr gerne und bei den Bikes sowieso.
> ...


 
Und wie läuft der Rahmentausch dann ab??? Geht das in gleichzeitigem Tausch, oder erst zu Canyon einschicken und nach wahrscheinlich mehrwöchiger Wartezeit gibts dann den neuen Rahmen???


----------



## frasuka (28. Mai 2013)

Stiers schrieb:


> Und wie läuft der Rahmentausch dann ab??? Geht das in gleichzeitigem Tausch, oder erst zu Canyon einschicken und nach wahrscheinlich mehrwöchiger Wartezeit gibts dann den neuen Rahmen???



Hallo, 
ich habe darum gebeten, (schriftlich, ordentlicher Brief) das Bike erst im Herbst zu tauschen und man hat diesem Wunsch (schriftlich) entsprochen, geil!
Ich kann jetzt also noch die Saison fahren und dabei die Sattelstütze im Auge behalten!
Dann schicke ich das Bike zu Canyon und werde vorher den Termin abstimmen, damit es nicht zu lange dauert.

Aber vermutlich wird der Tausch sicherlich 3-4 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen!? 
Vorausgesetzt, der Rahmen ist am Lager
Also, ich bin sehr zufrieden und gehe gleich wieder biken. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass nur sehr wenige dieses Phänomen haben.
Vermutlich merken es die Wenigsten, da ja nichts rutscht....

Wer also ähnliches zu Berichten hat, sollte sich direkt an Canyon wenden und mit den Leuten sprechen.
Ein Tipp; Foren und E-Mails können helfen, aber ein guter alter Brief wird auch gelesen....in meinem Fall sogar sehr genau 

Schöne Grüße
Frasuka


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Mai 2013)

Der Rahmentausch dauert ca. 1 Woche bei Canyon


----------



## oc-tom (29. Mai 2013)

Habe auch das Problem (Kippeln nach hinten und vorn) bei bewusster starker Belastung vom Sattel. Habe es nach schmutzbelasteten Regenfahrten und wohl eingedrungenem Schmutz durch knacken bemerkt. Hatte die Stütze mit 6Nm angezogen. Ohne Schelle wackelt/klappert die Stütze sehr wenn man sie in das Sattelrohr reinhält. Aktuelle Lösung: Paste, 7Nm, Metallklebeplättchen auf die Stütze unterhalb vom Klemmbereich geklebt. Mal schauen ob es hält. Sitzstreben-Problem mit der Kette hat mein SLX nicht. Mal schauen wie es weitegeht evtl. Garantieabwicklung in den nächsten 2 Jahren . . .


----------



## frasuka (29. Mai 2013)

oc-tom schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem (Kippeln nach hinten und vorn) bei bewusster starker Belastung vom Sattel. Habe es nach schmutzbelasteten Regenfahrten und wohl eingedrungenem Schmutz durch knacken bemerkt. Hatte die Stütze mit 6Nm angezogen. Ohne Schelle wackelt/klappert die Stütze sehr wenn man sie in das Sattelrohr reinhält. Aktuelle Lösung: Paste, 7Nm, Metallklebeplättchen auf die Stütze unterhalb vom Klemmbereich geklebt. Mal schauen ob es hält. Sitzstreben-Problem mit der Kette hat mein SLX nicht. Mal schauen wie es weitegeht evtl. Garantieabwicklung in den nächsten 2 Jahren . . .



Guten Morgen oc-tom, 
Du schreibst von Metallplättchen und Paste! Wie bekommst Du denn die Sattelstütze in das Sitzrohr "eingefädelt", ohne dass die Plättchen, bzw. die Paste an der Oberkante des Sitzrohres abgestreift werden?
Metallplättchen leicht gegenüber versetzt anbringen?? Plättchen, Paste mit sehr langem Finger ins Rohr kleben/schmieren?? Würde mich interessieren.
Ach so, eine weiter Info, sobald man regelmäßig bei ordentlich Matsch gefahren ist, gibt es auch nicht mehr diese unregelmäßigen Knackgeräusche, d. h. der Schmutz setzt sich zwischen Rahmen und Sattelstütze und man hat vorerst Ruhe
Das geschilderte Schleifen der Kette an der Sitzstreben kann ich bei meinem Rahmen auch nicht feststellen; Rahmen Größe "XL"

Schöne Grüße
Frasuka


----------



## Leinetiger (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Übergang Klemme zur Stütze mit einer dünnen Silikonschicht versehen. Dadurch kommt kein Dreck herein und es knackt nicht beim Regen.
Natürlich keine Dauerlösung. 

Mein Rahmen ist fertig verpackt und geht heute auf die Reise. ..


----------



## nikaalbee (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das Spiel bei meinem SLX auch minimal.

Die Stütze rutscht aber nicht bei ganz offenem Schnellspanner und im Fahrbetrieb rührt sich gar nichts.

Trotzdem hab ich auch einige andere Räder auf die Sattelstützenbeweglichkeit überprüft.
ALLE anderen haben das Spiel auch. Die meisten sogar mehr als mein SLX.

(1 Canyon AL 26 Zoll, 2 Scott, 1 Merida 1 KTM)

Interessant, dass Canyon die betroffenen Rahmen umtauscht.
Wie viel Spiel muss das denn sein?

Ist eine gewisse Beweglichkeit der Stütze nicht unbedenklich?


----------



## biketiger2 (30. Mai 2013)

Bei dem CF SLX 29 Problem geht es ja nicht um ein leichtes Spiel auf der ganzen Länge, sondern um ein innen sich nach unten konisch verbreiterndes Sitzrohr. Oben sitzt die Stütze fest, aber unten wackelt sie erheblich. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte durch die dauernde viel zu hohe Belastung der Klemme diese selber oder an der Schraube mit der Zeit während der Fahrt aufplatzen. 

Ich fahre ja eh immer 27,2 Stützen und habe unten auf meine USE Hülse (Durchmesser ist, da sie sich unmontiert zusammenzieht, glücklicherweise kleiner als 27,2) Gewebebandlagen mit 3mm Stärke geklebt, nach Einfädeln der Stütze dehnt sich die Hülse und sitzt jetzt erst mal fest (Durchmesser im Sitzrohr unten ist also mindestens 27,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikaalbee (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab verstanden.

Das Sattelrohr ist oben eng genug, dann geht es konisch auseinander (das sollte eigentlich nicht sein) und wird dann wieder enger.

Ab wie viel cm ab Sattelrohroberkante wird es wieder enger?

Ich frage deshalb, weil meine Sattelstütze sehr weit im Sattelrohr steckt.


----------



## biketiger2 (30. Mai 2013)

Wird eigentlich unten nicht wieder enger, meine Stütze hat auch bei 35 cm Einstecktiefe noch das gleiche Spiel!


----------



## oc-tom (2. Juni 2013)

frasuka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen oc-tom,
> Du schreibst von Metallplättchen und Paste! Wie bekommst Du denn die Sattelstütze in das Sitzrohr "eingefädelt", ohne dass die Plättchen, bzw. die Paste an der Oberkante des Sitzrohres abgestreift werden?
> Metallplättchen leicht gegenüber versetzt anbringen?? Plättchen, Paste mit sehr langem Finger ins Rohr kleben/schmieren?? Würde mich interessieren.
> Ach so, eine weiter Info, sobald man regelmäßig bei ordentlich Matsch gefahren ist, gibt es auch nicht mehr diese unregelmäßigen Knackgeräusche, d. h. der Schmutz setzt sich zwischen Rahmen und Sattelstütze und man hat vorerst Ruhe
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort

Habe die Metallfolie/Klebepads unterhalb der Klemmung vorn und hinten auf die Stütze geklebt also nicht an der Seite und nicht im Klemmbereich. Dann die Sattelklemme über die Stütze geschoben damit diese den Rahmen beim einführen nicht verengt Paste rein Stütze rein Klemme über Rahmen 7Nm fertig. 

Die Version mit der USE-Hülse ist wohl die beste Lösung da ich auch schon bei anderen MTBs die Erfahrung gemacht habe das diese Sitzrohrübermaß ausgleicht und keinerlei schmutzbedingte/wasserbedingte Geräusche Produziert!!!!!!!!!! 

Nebeneffekt von 27,2: Komfort da sie etwas "federt".

MfG Thomas


----------



## frasuka (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitleser, 

an dieser Stelle mein Dank an Canyon, 
Canyon hat meinen Rahmen ersetzt und dabei auf Wunsch Schaltzüge- und Hüllen getauscht sowie die Laufräder zentriert und ein Lagerspiel beseitigt!!

Auf meinen Wunsch hat man diesen Rahmentausch und Service erst im Winter vorgenommen.
Nach 4 Wochen Winterpause hatte ich das bike wieder ordentlich montiert zu Hause.

Ein sehr guter Service ein sehr, sehr gutes Bike. 
Vielen Dank und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage. 
Frasuka


----------

